# Bath day - 2 down, 1 to go



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bath day at my house is not fun. Ruby tried to get out of the sink twice and 2/3 of the way through grooming she leaped off the kitchen counter and landed in an empty food bowl. Lots of screaming around my house.  Then it was Milo's turn, not much better. he stands, leaning against the front of the sink so when I try to rinse him off, the water cascades down him and the cabinets. Each one takes at least 1 1/2 - 2 hours, so by now I'm exhausted.

Poor Bailley is the only stinky dirty one left for the moment. I'm giving myself a break for an hour or two before attempting him. I left him for last purposely. He's a mountain of mats. I am so not looking forward to that. 

Trying to get a photo of the crazy little ones post grooming is a little like trying to harness the wind. This was the best I could do. Poor Bailey is my study in contrasts, and Cagney was sniffing the sweet smelling little ones.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh Geri ,what a good mommy. That calls for a good stiff drinky pooh. One reason we only have one dog. They do seem happy after their baths ehhh? At least Molly does. She likes to be clean. Thanks for sharing , we don't see enough of your poochies.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh geeze...that sounds like a nightmare! LOL
How often do you have bath day at your house??


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy cow!! Well, your bathed ones look beautiful! (So does Bailey, just not as... neat lol!)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ruby and Milo's coats look so silky and straight,do you blow dry them?Have you a special dryer or just a hair dryer?I think you do remarkable well to get them done within 2 hours each, it takes me a lot longer than that,and I don't do them brilliantly!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful... Good job, Mom. Love to see them. Come on, more pics.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Three in one day! Geri, you must be a masochist! I'm worn out after one! I guess we will have to stagger bath days when McGee gets here.

You furkids look so beautiful - it's so nice when they're shiny clean!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri - Bailey is the grayish one? And Milo has a lighter face with a dark body?? Somehow, I thought he was light all over. Do you have another photo from the side or something? His color looks very interesting...and pretty! And has Ruby gotten quite light or is the color in the photo a true representation? I love clean 'kids'; however, what a pain bath day is...even for one! Yesterday was bath day here - took forever. Although my hair dryer leaves something to be desired. At least a 2.5 hour job. I can't imagine three in one day. Yikes! But they look gorgeous! even Bailey with no bath yet!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Good Golly, Geri! Good luck getting thru #3! I stagger Yogi and Boo, cause there's no way in heck I'm even doing 2 in one day!!! And you're right Dave! We do not see nearly enough of Geri's kids!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As it turns out, I was so exhausted from doing the two that I fell asleep right after dinner. Woke up at 11:45, so poor Bailey went to bed dirty. He'll have to have his bath tonight.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Ahhh Geri ,what a good mommy. That calls for a good stiff drinky pooh. One reason we only have one dog. They do seem happy after their baths ehhh? At least Molly does. She likes to be clean. Thanks for sharing , we don't see enough of your poochies.


Sadly, by this morning, Ruby smells like dirt again, instead of PlumSilky.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

whimsy said:


> oh geeze...that sounds like a nightmare! LOL
> How often do you have bath day at your house??


I should be bathing them once a week or every ten days, but it's been over a month because I was sick for three weeks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

heatherk said:


> Holy cow!! Well, your bathed ones look beautiful! (So does Bailey, just not as... neat lol!)


Hopefully Bailey will have his camera time tonight.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Oh my gosh! Three in one day! Geri, you must be a masochist! I'm worn out after one! I guess we will have to stagger bath days when McGee gets here.
> 
> You furkids look so beautiful - it's so nice when they're shiny clean!


I know there are people who do three in one day, but it's too much.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Geri - Bailey is the grayish one? And Milo has a lighter face with a dark body?? Somehow, I thought he was light all over. Do you have another photo from the side or something? His color looks very interesting...and pretty! And has Ruby gotten quite light or is the color in the photo a true representation? I love clean 'kids'; however, what a pain bath day is...even for one! Yesterday was bath day here - took forever. Although my hair dryer leaves something to be desired. At least a 2.5 hour job. I can't imagine three in one day. Yikes! But they look gorgeous! even Bailey with no bath yet!


Bailey, who looked very much like McGee as a puppy has turned charcoal gray over the years, his color going from that wonderful, colorful sable to silver gray to this. Milo is an irish pied tri color. His color goes from pale creamy on his face to a lot of red, then back again. The black on his back is rather consistent. Ruby has lightened up a lot. It started during the winter, before which she was very red. At this point, I'd have to say she's a peaches and cream color.

Here are photos of Milo. You can see his color better. Some of the photos were taken when he was cut down when the mats got away from us.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, wow, I did not know your kids had changed colors so much, I guess. And, as I mentioned above, somewhere I saw a photo of Milo and I thought he was light golden/cream or similar all over. Love his coloring - very interesting. And that expression in the third photo - adorable. He is your wild boy, right? The one who used to take off on adventures? Thank you so much for posting those! Your kids are cute, cute, cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Really Pretty photos! Whimsy gets her bath today...DH helps and it doesn't take too long. We give her one every other week. Can't imagine doing 3 in one day! I think my DH would go on strike if we had to bathe that many! LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We are all so lucky to have our beautiful fur babies,they are all so stunning in their different ways.Milo is so stunning, no wonder Gerri you went on to get 2 more!By the way I was exaggerating when I said it took me 2 hours to do each pup, I timed myself to day doing Nellie, and she only took 45 mins from start to finish, she still has a puppy coat, I think she is slow maturing as she is now 10 and a bit months old and not blowing her coat yet,I thought she had started but it came to nothing.Oh what joy to come.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The bathing itself doesn't take too long. It's the combing, brushing, dematting and blowing dry (with my hair dryer - not terribly effective) that takes forever. Bailey's turn today. He should be sweet smelling by supper time.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I loved seeing all the pictures of your furbabies...what a good looking bunch! Thanks for sharing. 

Now that I have to bathe 2, I can't imagine doing 3 in one day. I use Plum Silky also (I think you recommended it). I love the smell too. I wish it lasted longer than one day, but dogs will be dogs.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, i know about 3 in one day, i've just finished our three and what was worse is that they picked up loads of moss in their coats so they looked like moss bushes haha, but they turned out great and they love racing around after a bath, they get all giddy and excited.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

You must be feeling better to bathe 3 in one day. When I bathe, I do it in the bathtub and have a hand held shower massage. I have a laundry tub I bought for about $50 at home depot. I put the lets on it and bathe them there, it saves my back and because it is deeper than the sink, even my worst behaving never tries to jump out, just put feet on the edge. If bathing more than one, as each is bathed, I put them in a crate with a box fan blowing on them at low speed. It hardly takes any time to dry as I do so in order that I bathe.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was going to give the sisters a bath this weekend but I'm so tired I have been packing for days and moving Wednesday. I did make it to a Havanese club seminar on grooming so I learned new tricks of the trade. I lost my notes but it was a product for horses that detangles hair.


----------

